# coloring the hair?



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

im courious what is it you can use to color a poodle's hair? and where can i get some? thanks


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if you do a search you'll find it. 

but i know one of the more popular ones is chalk- but i think there is also special dog safe dyes that they use for longer term stuff


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you talking about doing something fun like dying a white dog pink??I have heard beet juice works, or you can find coloured dyes on the petedge web site. If you are talking about colouring a dog to enhance or improve its exisiting colour, I have a total aversion to that. I will not even use colour enhancing shampoo because I don't think it is fair to misrepresent my dogs and have puppy people THINK they are going to get one thing and possibly end up with something else, because the parents are dyed. Same with a stud dog. I need to know that what I am looking at is what the dog really is. I have known breeders to dye their deep apricot dog to make it look red, and if I used that dog to sire a litter for me and found out afterward that it was dyed, I would be tempted to charge his owner with fraud.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry i guess i should have clarafied myself lol im just wanting to have a little fun with my babies thats all


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here ya go!

PetEdge: Search Results Price per tub

All of them! (I'll be getting this once I get a white spoo girl)

PetEdge: Top Performance Pet Hair Dye Gels & Accessories


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

awsome thank you so much so you think there are any colors that would work on black hair?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

spray chalk might work on a black dog (it come in a can and you can buy it at sally's or other beauty supply stores) its that stuff that you can use in your hair during halloween and it washes out I think they also make gels that do the same thing 

but the petedge stuff will not color a black dog


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

to colour a black dog you need to go to grooming forums and ask how they do theirs, but I'm pretty sure they bleach, then colour...

For me, I just use plain old chalk on Paris!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

im a member of the NAPCG and yep you do have to bleach a black dog to dye it, 
Home


heres a link to my facebook salon page all my creative grooms Just Paws Grooming Photos | Facebook


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how long do certain kinds of colors last (on a creamy white dog)? Like how long will chalk last? Blow pens? Actual dye? 

I'm thinking of having some fun with Desmond this summer...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

You can find Manic Panic at Sally's, but it won't work on black or dark hair. It is the same type of dye that the Petedge stuff is and has been used for a long time on dogs. As a matter of fact, all the brands for dogs that are out now, were basically developed because of Manic Panic is not labeled for dogs. These dyes will last for several shampoo's, some longer depending on color used and the porosity of the hair. In order to color black hair, extensive bleaching is necessary and should be left to a professional that is experienced with it. 

Chalks are fun and are great for doing smaller area's of color and wash out with the next shampoo. You would want to use the non-toxic chalks made for children. 

Blopens are VERY temporary and the colors begin to fade nearly immediately and every time you touch it, it seems to rub off, but you really don't see color transfer (like on your hands), but I wouldn't trust them if your home contains white stuff! 

Coloring is fun and really gets a lot of attention, just make sure there are no laws in your area against it. I know there are some states where coloring your dog is a criminal offense and you can get arrested and go to jail for it.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I also am a member of the NAPCG "National Association of Professional Creative Groomers" 

They have an amazing on-line store that sells every color available thru the manufacturers. If you go into a Sally Beauty supply, you might find 5 colors. At the NAPCG you can find them all. Another thing is that they rate their colors, at least in the magazine they did. They tell you that this red actually comes out pinkish. Its really great to know that stuff.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Reds last about 5 times longer than any other colour. Doens't matter if it's blow pens, chalk, dye, food colouring, kool-aid... reds last MUCH longer than anything. Except it does fade, and faded red is pink. So you use anything with red in it (including orange and purple) you generally end up with a pale pink for *AGES*. lol! Paris' ears still have a very faint pink tinge on the tips, from being done purple in December. 

Blues/greens/yellows all wash out much faster. 

Dyes last longest. Chalks are pretty good and only fade right out on the first bath, and will be very faint, but will last faintly for another wash or two from what I've found (except reds wash out to pink, and then stay... as I already said! haha)


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

im thinking of finding a silver or a bright bluish green, just sonething for a boy that will stand out and just color his ears, tail and maybe a part of his legs, just for fun. lol thank you all so much for your advise and opinions. Oh i know this is off subject but once again courious about how tall do males get and do you measure them from floor to top of shoulders or top of head?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

spoos can vary in size, a big boy would be 28"+ I think, but it's not un-heard of to have a big boy! You measure to the top of the shoulder blades (the withers!) when the dog is standing 'square' (ie not all hunched or stretched out)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> Reds last about 5 times longer than any other colour. Doens't matter if it's blow pens, chalk, dye, food colouring, kool-aid... reds last MUCH longer than anything.


Amen to that, Jazz had candy cane strips for MONTHS until I finall just shaved them off. 

I like manic panic for dye, chalk is messy IMO, pain in the butt to use. It wears off Jazz quickly, my whole groom room had purple chalk dust from Haloween when I chalked her whole body purple. I do like it for ears and stuff, I did highlights on Jazz one time that I really likes. 

Sure wish I had time to dye her now, it's crazy that it's been soooo long! I have so far only found time for baths lately.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Some of the glitter gels or sprays might be fun on your black boy. I know there is a silvery one that shows up on black dogs. You have to use a lot of it though.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I use food coloring on Shamus. It is safe and washes out in about 3 weeks....faster if you wash them once a week after.

Shamus in yellow...after one or two baths.









Shamus in pink...first bath.









Shamus in green...after a bath or two.









And one of him getting dyed...









Food coloring is an easy clean up also.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

charity said:


>


AHHHH He looks SO CUTE in green!!  That's just precious, I love it.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Rainbow Shamus is so cute. I love him!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwwww...thanks guys!


----------

